# Reference Book to learn  Visual Basic 6.0



## himtuna (Nov 2, 2005)

Which book must I buy to learn VB ? 
1) Petroutsos.Evangelos. First Indian Edition 1998. Mastering Visual Basic 6 (BPB Publications) 
2) perrr Greg. First Indian Edition 1998. SAMS Teach Yourself Visual Basic 6 in 21 days. (Techmedia) 
3) Peter Norton. First Indian Edition 1998. SAMS Guide Visual Basic (Techmedia)


----------



## godsownman (Nov 2, 2005)

I had used a book ,

 Learn VB 6.0 in 21 days by Uncle Sam.

There is another good book also ,

 Visual Basic 6.0 Programming Black book by Steven Holzner.

A third one which I had borrowed from my library but unfortunately I do not have it now so cannot give you the name , but I can describe it

Its a big violet color book . Fat one obviously and its bigger in length when compared to the others, like a journal.

Hope someone here who has used it can say the name.

Sorry I have not recommended any from your list . I have used these 3 books so thats why I am saying.

Regards


----------



## siriusb (Nov 2, 2005)

I would suggest you the "Petroutsos.Evangelos" book and the "VB Black book".
Both are excellent books. Especially the black book. But if u are taking BTech IT at college, the Petroutsos one is in the curriculum anyway.


----------

